# GRCA Field Trial



## Gerry Clinchy

Is anyone out there going to be "reporting" on the progress of the field trial?


----------



## Jerry and Freya

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Is anyone out there going to be "reporting" on the progress of the field trial?


Maybe Scott V from Southern Berks will. Think he is running in Q. 
Hope so
Freya


----------



## C Torinus

Wish I were there to do it, but Rowdy is in Texas chasing points; I'm in Wisconsin; and you all are in South Carolina. What else can I say? Good luck, everyone, and have a blast in the field and all the parties, too. Kine Torinus


----------



## vScottv

Well after patching the truck together after a deer strike on the way down here, we managed to make it in time to run the qual.

Qual call backs. To land blind,
2-3-4-5-6-7-9-10-13-15-16-21-22-23-24-25-26-27-28-29-30-31-34-37-38-39-42-44-45-46-47-49-50-51-52-54-55-56-57-58


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Any news on the Amateur??


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

2- 
Fire in the SkyNick Staszko 
3- 
Thistle Rocks New Kid on the Block***Tom & Lynn Lane


4- 
CH OTCH Morgen's Lil'Bit of Skyefire UDX2 MH OM3Christy Thomas
5- 
Turbo Supersonic Shock Wave SHBob Smith
6- 
Conbrio's Casimir MHJean Kornblut
7- 
Fireside Light My Fire CDX MH WCX**Marcia Lynn Johnson
9- 
HRCH Ambertrail's Northern Lights CD MH **Diane & Steven Brunelle
10- 
Francalia Seek And You Shall Find SHJudy Chaput

13- 
Topmast Karluk's North Pole Voyage CGC MHStephanie Critch
15- 
Smokingold Max Q MaverickAndy Whiteley
16- 
Bravhart KC Run for the Border SH **Kaye Fuller
21- 
Magicgold's Blame it on Reo MHLinda Bunkfeldt Popp
22- 
Peakview Magnificent MollieJoAnn Froshaug

23- 
Hi-Top's Sudden Impact MH CDX RE TD NA OAJ WCX CCACarol Young
24- 
Happydaugh's PDQ MH ***Peter Zelechoski
25- 
Duso's Priceless Cutie PiDonna & David Williams
26- 
Trifecta's Casual Attire, TDX, MH, WCXSue Armstrong
27- 
Topbrass Calvin-N-Hobbes MH WCXSTEWART FLANAGIN
28- 
Z's Kiskadee MH OA OAJ WCX **Peg Burlett
29- 
HR Kiowa's Lil Girl Abby SH WCX CGCScott Viering
30- 
Truline Rio's Spring Creek MH WCX **Stephen Cox
31- 
Lorfield's I Get Around SHCarol Hynes

34- 
Where There's Smoke There's FireNick Staszko 
37- 
Firemark Against The WindJohn Baitinger
38- 
Wildfire Rushing River WCX MHBob Gray
39- 
Rangers Red Desert Banger MH**WCXRoger May
42- 
Duso's Phoenix of Temair SH **Brenda Lokey
44- 
Sandhau's Attitude With Gratitude** MH AX AXJ OFSue Wieder
45- 
Wakemup Ticket To a Wild Ride SH TD RA NA NAJ WCXCarol Young


46- 
HR Topbrass Augustus Cesar WCXLynn Brittingham
47- 
Firemark Thunderstruck by Misty May SH WCXLevi & Todd Otterness
49- 
Pine Run's Big Gun *** U.D. W.C.X. TDIErick Pfeifer
50- 
Firemark's Sneak AttackBecky Mills
51- 
Stars 'N' StripesGerald Bailey
52- 
Francalia Let There Be Light SH **Denise Page
54- 
Topbrass Hawks BlackhawkErnest Hawkins

55- 
Red Desert SunshineGale Mettenbrink
56- 
Shurmark's Rusty of Erinhillsdiana beatty


57- 
HRCH HighRoller Marshall Matt Dillon CCA WCX MH **Hilda Wood
58 - 
Beck's Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah, TD,SH, WCXRodger Armstrong


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Suzanne Burr said:


> Any news on the Amateur??


They did the land marks (triple with short retired, I think) and land blind (keyhole) today. Do not know the outcome.


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Thanks, Gerry. 
Suzanne


----------



## Paula Richard

Scott, glad no one got hurt and that you were able to piece the truck together. Will there be call backs to the water blind tonight? 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Judy Myers

Very iffy cell and internet service here at the campground and on the grounds. I hope this goes through.

The Amateur ran an in-line triple with two retired. Long retired on left first, thrown left to right, short retired on right also left to right, flyer in the middle shot right to left and somewhat pinched to the long left mark. Lots of terrain and patchwork cover made it difficult. Many dogs ran long up the middle between the flyer and the long retired or ran backside of the long retired and got lost in the cover and had to be handled, helped, or picked up. 

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to the land blind tomorrow (32 dogs):

3,5,9,10,13,14,16,19,20,22,26,27,28,29,30,34,36,37,39,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,52,55,57,58


----------



## mostlygold

Good luck to everyone running.


----------



## Good Dogs

Not to quibble but I would not call it in-line. The RH retired bird was close, maybe 75 yds. Middle flyer and LH retired were equidistant at 325 yds ??
Cover allowed dogs to get lost on both long marks. Several dogs took the LH path behind the guns and sucked back into the woods. Most that took an honest line recovered even after a hunt.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Gerry -- looked like the dogs you posted were the Qual dogs -- is that correct?

Thanks, Judy, for your list.

Glenda


----------



## Joanna Lewis

Q call backs to WB.
2,3,4,5,6,7,10,15,21,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,34,37,38,39,42,49,52,54,57,58


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

This is the list I just got for Amateur
3- 
AFC OTCH Topbrass CalebConnie Cleveland
5 - 
Thistle Rocks Red Ike MH***WCXTom Lane
9- 
AFC Goldbriars Copper BulletJoe/Dottie Wattleworth
10- 
Duso's Priceless Cutie PiDonna & David Williams
13 - 
Topbrass Gotta Lovett MH CD RA AXJ NF WCX CCA ***Robert & Macy Swift
14- 
Millpond Musket Man QFTRMedie Robinson

16- 
Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie CreekGeorge Fiebelkorn
 19- 
HgoldrockettesTeddyConnie Dresser
20- 
Goldstar EthanJudy Rasmuson
22- 
Pine Run's Big Gun *** U.D. W.C.X. TDIErick Pfeifer
26- 
Topbrass Forman Bound and Thunderstruck***JHTodd & Benita Otterness
27- 
TopBrass Hawks Red WingErnest Hawkins
28- 
Smokingold Max Q MaverickAndy Whiteley

29- 
Topbrass FirestormDave Cheatham

30- 
OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDXDarlene Houlihan
34- 
Goldstar Micah UDConnie Cleveland
36- 
Where There's Smoke There's FireNick Staszko 
37- 
Hi-Top's Sudden Impact MH CDX RE TD NA OAJ WCX CCACarol Young
39- 
FC AFC Firemarks Elusive OneAndy Whiteley
41- 
FC Topbrass No Time to Paws SHKaye Fuller
43- 
Goldbriars Gator Raider***Dottie/Joe Wattleworth
44- 
FC Topbrass Linekin's RiptideCameron Clark
45- 
FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga MHJudith Myers
46- 
Happydaugh's A Cut Above MH *** WCXAnn Strathern
47-
Topbrass Carefree Copper***Shane Faltys
48- 
HRCH Topbrass One More Time Around MH**WCXJames Bryan
49- 
Topbrass Rolling StoneJudy Rasmuson
50- 
Firemark's Antinori TignanelloLanier Fogg
52- 
Trifecta's Good to Go CDX SH ***Joanna Lewis
55- 
Gingrocks Kokopelli of RCK***WCXAnna M Curry
57- 
Sipping Irish Gold***Bev Burns
58- 
AFC The Sunday SwimmerJeffrey Bandel


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Glenda Brown said:


> Gerry -- looked like the dogs you posted were the Qual dogs -- is that correct?
> 
> Thanks, Judy, for your list.
> 
> Glenda


Actually, Scott posted the #s. I just filled in the names.

But now I am confused ... I thought they started the Amateur land blind today, but not the Q land blind. But Judy seems to indicate that the Amateur LB has not begun yet ... so maybe I got them mixed up ... since Judy is actually running, she should know!


----------



## Sabireley

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Actually, Scott posted the #s. I just filled in the names.
> 
> But now I am confused ... I thought they started the Amateur land blind today, but not the Q land blind. But Judy seems to indicate that the Amateur LB has not begun yet ... so maybe I got them mixed up ... since Judy is actually running, she should know!



The AM land blind will be in the morning. We finished the marks a bit before 5PM and did not have enough time to run 32 dogs before dark.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Joanna Lewis said:


> Q call backs to WB.
> 2,3,4,5,6,7,10,15,21,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,34,37,38,39,42,49,52,54,57,58


After the land blind that would mean the remaining dogs are:

2- Fire in the Sky - Nick Staszko
3-Thistle Rocks New Kid on the Block*** - Tom & Lynn Lane

4- CH OTCH Morgen's Lil'Bit of Skyefire UDX2 MH OM3 - Christy Thomas
5- Turbo Supersonic Shock Wave SH - Bob Smith
6- Conbrio's Casimir MH - Jean Kornblut
7- Fireside Light My Fire CDX MH WCX** - Marcia Lynn Johnson
15- Smokingold Max Q Maverick - Andy Whiteley
21- Magicgold's Blame it on Reo MH - Linda Popp
23- Hi-Top's Sudden Impact MH CDX RE TD NA OAJ WCX CCA - Carol Young
24- Happydaugh's PDQ MH *** Pete Zelechoski
25- Duso's Priceless Cutie Pi - Donna & David Williams
26- Trifecta's Casual Attire, TDX, MH, WCX - Sue Armstrong
28- Z's Kiskadee MH OA OAJ WCX ** - Peg Burlett
29- HR Kiowa's Lil Girl Abby SH WCX CGC - Scott Viering
30-Truline Rio's Spring Creek MH WCX ** - Stephen Cox
31- Lorfield's I Get Around SH - Carol Hynes
34- Where There's Smoke There's Fire - Nick Staszko
37- Firemark Against The Wind - John Baitinger
38- Wildfire Rushing River WCX MH - Bob Gray
39- Rangers Red Desert Banger MH**WCX - Roger May
42- Duso's Phoenix of Temair SH ** - Brenda Lokey
49- Pine Run's Big Gun *** U.D. W.C.X. TDI - Erick Pfeifer
52- Francalia Let There Be Light SH ** - Denise Page
54- Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk - Ernest Hawkins
57- HRCH HighRoller Marshall Matt Dillon CCA WCX MH ** - Hilda Wood
58 - Beck's Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah, TD,SH, WCX - Rodger Armstrong


----------



## Joanna Lewis

Gerry don't forget #10 in your list.

Qualifying starts at 9 am with dog #17 at the Wood Duck pond.


----------



## Judy Myers

Good Dogs, thanks for filling in more information about the Amateur. I was marshaling all day so I didn't get to see the actual setup or any of the dogs run except when the test dog was running and while waiting in the holding blinds to run my dog. It will be a big day today with 4 stakes running. Good luck to all.


----------



## Judy Chute

Thank you, Judy!! Good Luck to all..

...and GOOD LUCK, Becky in the Q!!! 

And "Gabby" in the AM


----------



## Judy Chute

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Actually, Scott posted the #s. I just filled in the names.
> 
> But now I am confused ... I thought they started the Amateur land blind today, but not the Q land blind. But Judy seems to indicate that the Amateur LB has not begun yet ... so maybe I got them mixed up ... since Judy is actually running, she should know!


Your AM listing is the AM  ..you must know that by now!...good luck to everyone.


----------



## Paula Richard

Any news on the water blind for Q or the AM land blind?


----------



## Judy Chute

Paula, 

Did you see Roger Fuller's photo on Facebook? Open marks..asked him if it was a quad (it was a triple), ..and photo of the AM land blind. Hard to see where it is, terrain/distance.


----------



## C Torinus

Since several stakes are running, will the reporters please indicate which stake they are talking about. Quite confusing without the reference. But, all that said, love getting the descriptions and callbacks. Thanks.


----------



## Good Dogs

Open 1st series was a triple, middle flyer long, outside guns retired
34 called back ( will post those when my catalog comes back) and the land blind was scrapped and will reset tomorrow. AM finished the WB waiting for callbacks.
Derby ran a land and water series. Water was long angle entry to 2 down the shore at the Mallard Pond. 9 dogs still in. Will post numbers when I can.


----------



## Good Dogs

Derby callbacks to the 3rd.
4,9,12,14,15,16,17,22.


----------



## Good Dogs

AM callbacks to the 4th.
9,10,19,27,36,41,43,44,52,58.


----------



## Good Dogs

Qualifying results.
1-38, 2-25, 3-15, 4-2, RJ 42, Jams - 4,5,7,21,30,54,58.


----------



## Good Dogs

Open call backs to the 2nd.
3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,19,21,22,23,24,27,30,31,33,34,35,36,38,40,41,42,44,46,47,49,50.


----------



## Paula Richard

Congratulations David and Donna Williams on your second!! Not bad for a 2 1/2 year old!


----------



## mostlygold

Way to go Pi!!


----------



## mbcorsini

Woo Hoo Pi.


----------



## Judy Chute

AM 4th series....Good Luck, "Gabby"  ...and "Wyatt! ...

Best to all, of course


----------



## tbadams

Congratulations to Baron Rea and Bob Grey on winning the Q a long long way from home!


----------



## Judy Chute

The Q win  ...not their training grounds, a 62 dog entry.....that IS even more of a huge accomplishment! ..trip home will be a happy one!

Congratulations!! 38 Wildfire Rushing River WCX MH*** , "River" ..... 

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations David and Donna Williams on your second!! Not bad for a 2 1/2 year old!


Love that Pi! Congratulations to David, Donna and that precious little girl!


----------



## Judy Chute

Anyone know how the Open is going? thanks!


----------



## GLDNS4C

GRCA Team ~ Have heard from the test site that the Open is on the WB after running the LB this morning. Unfortunately, I do not have callbacks from Open LB. 

The description of the Open WB is "starts on far right, angles into log pond. Then must go thru "goal posts ", over a log and behind the bushes on the other side". Some good work, some challenges (especially angle into water after land start), and some pick-ups. 

Open Callbacks to 4th series: (10 dogs) 7, 12, 16, 27, 30, 44, 46, 47, 50, 51

Good luck to all!

.....Carol


----------



## GLDNS4C

GRCA Team - AMATEUR RESULTS! 

1st: #52: Trifecta's Good to Go CDX SH*** - Joanna Lewis
2nd: #58: AFC The Sunday Swimmer - Jeff Bandel
3rd: #41: FC No Time to Paws SH - Kaye Fuller
4th: #44: FC Topbrass Linekin's Riptide - Cam Clark
RJ: #43: Goldbriar's Gator Raider*** - Dottie Wattleworth

No other Jams.

*CONGRATULATIONS to Joanna, Jeff, Kaye, Cam & Dottie and their wonderful Goldens*


.....Carol


----------



## GLDNS4C

GRCA Specialty.....Wow...Results coming quickly this morning. 

DERBY Results:

1st #15 Hawk....Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk - Ernie Hawkins...(makes 46 Derby points total)
2nd #16 Doc ...Dominator's Say When JH....Owner Travis Bosacker.....Handler Marc or Jamie Patton
3rd #13 Louie ....Max Q Saint Louie....John Gassner/Andy Whiteley
4th #12 Murphy....Topbrass Murhpy's Stout of the Midnight Sun....Michael Bunting
RJ #17 Austin....Topbrass City Limits.....Bob Swift
Jams #9 Torry.....Turbo Explosion Blew My Socks Off....James Bryan
#22 Hilda.....Gingrock's Iron Lady JH.....Anna M Curry

*Big Congratulations to these Derby dogs and their owners!!!*


......Carol


----------



## Good Dogs

Wyatt's red ribbon qualifies him for the National. Congratulations.

The Derby winner, Hawk, and the RJ, Austin, are litter mates. A good showing for Topbrass.


----------



## Good Dogs

Open 4th is a triple, long middle and right retired. Flyer in the water just left of the line to the middle bird that is placed deep in the field above the Mallard Pond. Test and first 2 dogs did it but with big hunts on the long middle. 15 minute test.


----------



## Judy Chute

Thank you for all the information, Carol!  

Congratulations to all the Amateur Placements and RJ!..and to everyone that competed. 

Due to a special interest, extra Congratulations to 1st, "Gabby" and Joanna...

.......and to 2nd.."Wyatt" and Jeff (on to the National!) !

"Ranger" is dancing among the clouds in happiness and so proud of his pups, I am sure  

Lots of smiles here...

Judy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Congrats to all, so proud of each and every one!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Results of the Open?


----------



## byounglove

Ernie Hawkins wins the Open with Red!!


----------



## GLDNS4C

Partial Open Results.....apologies to 2nd place, RJ, and JAMs....

Also.....one correction for the 10 dogs called to the water marks ...that is #40 called back.....not sure which # on the original list was not called back. Original data from very reliable source.....so must have copied a number incorrectly.

Open Placements:

*1st # 7.....Topbrass Hawks Red Wing.....Ernie Hawkins
2nd ? need information ?
3rd #40...Topbrass Rolling Stone.....Judy Rasmuson
4th #16...Goldstar Ethan................Judy Rasmuson*
Don't have JAMs.....when someone gets them.....please fill in.

A VERY BIG CONGRATULATIONS to ALL who placed, JAM'd, and participated in the GRCA Specialty!


----------



## Judy Myers

The Open awards were announced at the dinner.

1st - Topbrass Hawks Red Wing - Ernie Hawkins
2nd - Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek - George Fiebelkorn
3rd - Topbrass Rolling Stone - Judy Rasmuson
4th - Goldstar Ethan - Judy Rasmuson
RJ - Trifecta's Good to Go - Joanna Lewis
JAMs:
HgoldrockettesTeddy - Connie Dresser
FTCH Glenelm's Glowing Ember- Carey Petersen
Gingrocks Kokopelli of RCK - Anna M. Curry


----------



## Judy Chute

Wow  .... CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Good Dogs

Open:
1- 7, Red Ernie Hawkins
2 - 49, Megan, George Fidbelkorn
3- 40, Mick, Judy Rasmusson
4- 16, Ethan, Judy Rasmusson
RJ - 30, Gabby, Joanna Lewis.
Jams - 12, 27, 44


----------



## JBlack

Good Dogs....message sent


----------



## wayne anderson

Congrats to Ernie and Red!! (Where is 2015 Specialty?)


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

wayne anderson said:


> Congrats to Ernie and Red!! (Where is 2015 Specialty?)


http://www.goldensrule2015.org/

It will be a month earlier next year ... Sept 26 - Oct 4.
Wilmington, OH
The Greater Cincinnati Golden Retriever Club is honored to host the 2015 GRCA National.

Field Trial starts on Monday, Sept. 28 thru Sept. 30


----------



## mbcorsini

Congratulations to All, especially George and Megan.


----------



## 8mmag

Ernie, Congratulations on the Open BLUE. You've worked hard and you and Red deserve it!


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations All!

Ernie, you've got to be driving home on Cloud 9! Derby and Open wins! Must be a great feeling! 

George, I love Megan! Way to go!

rita


----------



## T-Pines

Congrats to all, sounds like a lot of fun. It is exciting to see all those nice Goldens out there getting it done with style.
Colleen


----------



## Judy Chute

Open... "Ranger" pups!   

3rd - Topbrass Rolling Stone - Judy Rasmuson
4th - Goldstar Ethan - Judy Rasmuson
RJ - Trifecta's Good to Go - Joanna Lewis
JAM - Gingrocks Kokopelli of RCK

Huge Congratulations to all that trialed and all those that finished...wonderful Golden Retrievers. 

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills

A huge congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Judy Chute said:


> Open... "Ranger" pups!
> 
> 3rd - Topbrass Rolling Stone - Judy Rasmuson
> 4th - Goldstar Ethan - Judy Rasmuson
> RJ - Trifecta's Good to Go - Joanna Lewis
> JAM - Gingrocks Kokopelli of RCK
> 
> Huge Congratulations to all that trialed and all those that finished...wonderful Golden Retrievers.
> 
> Judy


That is interesting. And of course, Ranger pup Wyatt getting 2nd in the open.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congratulations to all who placed at the Golden Specialty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

